# Instrument Cluster J285 Problem



## Krell845 (Feb 18, 2013)

This is my first post. I have enjoyed the forum for a few years and would like to thank everyone for their knowledgeable input. I'm looking for some confidence building that I have diagnosed the problem correctly. I live in a rural area in Tennessee and perform most of my repairs. Although I will say, they are few. I have been very happy with my Phaetons and have had only the troublesome faults that plague most of us. My question today is regarding the Instrument Cluster J285, 3DO 920 981, which incorporates the Y24 or MFI. 

My wife noticed that when the car was locked, that the instrument cluster was fully illuminated. Two days later, I went to start the car and the left hand battery was drained. It read 5 volts. The car started for 20 seconds, then shut down. I charged the battery fully with it disconnected to 14.5 volts (OEM VW Battery 1 yr old). The car started first turn of the key, but things were not right. Both radiator fans were running at full speed, HVAC was not functional. OnStar light is red. Clock would not set, but was correct on GPS time. I know the J285 starts closing down functions in a set order as the voltage drops below 12.2 volts. I checked the voltage after the car ran a bit; it was 13.2 volts.

On the Instrument Cluster, the Y24 was not functioning. The Speedometer, Tachometer, Water Temp, and Volts Gauges were not functioning. Turn signal indicator lights were not functioning, but they did physically function on the car. MIL lights showing were Airbag, EPC, ESP/TCS, and the brake light flashed at 0.5 second intervals. Most everything else (e.g. windows, seats, lights, etc.) were functioning.

I'll list the VAG-COM info. I'm running version 12.12.2.0. The car is a 2004 V8. I have done the TCM and ECM upgrades through VW, but have not done the MFI upgrade. I cleared all faults, took the car for a drive. It still drives fine. Came back and ran the VAG-COM again. Here is the relevant addresses. Prior to this incident, it had been a no-faults-found car. 

Mileage: 137330km/85332miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 CS HW: 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0040 
Coding: 0007873
Shop #: WSC 07430 444 11581
VCID: 79F7E83533CBDDD6DC9-515A

4 Faults Found:
18058 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1650 - 008 - Missing Message from Instrument Cluster - MIL ON
18045 - Powertrain Data Bus 
 P1637 - 008 - Missing Message from Electric Load Controller
18043 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1635 - 008 - Missing Message from A/C Controller
18107 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1699 - 008 - Missing Message from Steering Wheel Electronics
Readiness: 0110 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 981 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB4 0321 
Coding: 0005421
Shop #: WSC 02132 444 58738
VCID: 254FF445EFF38936C81-515A

7 Faults Found:
01310 - Level Control System Control Module (J197) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0E15511E0B11C9EEB7-515A

10 Faults Found:
00456 - Control Module for Access and Start Control (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00458 - Control Module for Battery Monitoring (J367) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01310 - Level Control System Control Module (J197) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 E
Component: 4D HSG 3211 
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 32651F19AE3DEE8E5D3-4B32

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D1 959 701 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D1 959 702 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

3 Faults Found:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
01517 - Control Module for Trailer/Towing Sensor (J345) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

---------------------------------------------------------------------

My feeling is the Instrument Cluster CAN GATEWAY is faulty. I read all the threads I could find regarding this. I could not find 2 threads that Michael mentioned in archives. Which were "ODOMETER ROLLBACK" and "ADDITIONAL DISCUSSION ABOUT INSTRUMENT CLUSTER SOFTWARE AND INSTRUMENT CLUSTER REPLACEMENT CONSIDERATIONS." I did find where Petergrass said in the thread, "Display Unit in Instrument Cluster" #12, that he installed the Instrument Cluster with no problem and needed no VW Service support. I have the Bentley repair manual. It says nothing about needing any upgrades from VW in changing out the unit. 

My question is, do you think it is the Instrument Cluster that needs replacing and is it just a plug and go change? I have already removed the Instrument Cluster panel from my parts car. I have 2 Phaetons, '04 and '05 and I purchased a 3rd for a parts car. Any response would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Sir (sorry, I don't know your first name, it's not in your profile):

Welcome to the forum. It appears to me that you have carried out a pretty thorough investigation and diagnosis, my compliments on that.

I can't say either way whether or not the CAN gateway is defective - only because I have never seen a problem such as you have reported before. Certainly, all the fault codes present indicate that there are some pretty significant communications problems across the data busses in the car. We do have a post here that contains a diagram showing controller topology, you might want to have a look at that and see if the controller communication problems are exclusive to controllers that have to communicate across different networks (i.e. powertrain data bus to comfort data bus, etc.) - that might assist you in proving or disproving your differential diagnosis that the problem lies in the network switch (the CAN gateway). In other words, if all controllers on the same bus can communicate with each other OK, but controllers can't communicate with other controllers on a different bus, then that kind of leaves the CAN gateway holding the smoking gun.

Here's a link to that controller topology post: Phaeton controller addresses, controller network topology

The only other troubleshooting activity I can think of (this is a 'shot in the dark') would be to disconnect both batteries, operate the ignition switch in both directions, and leave the car alone for a day. Then, hook the batteries up again, put a battery maintainer on the left battery, start the car, and see what happens. You might want to run a couple of 'auto-scans', attempting to clear all the fault codes after each complete scan. Like I said, that's kind of a shot in the dark, but it is about the only action I can think of that you have not done.

Have you tried disconnecting and reconnecting the instrument cluster? It has two connectors on it. Instructions to get at it are here: Turn Signals - no sound (chime) when turn signal activated . That's also a 'shot in the dark' suggestion, on the off chance that one of the connectors is loose. The odds are pretty long on that, but if your only other alternative is replacing the cluster, no harm is done and no time will be lost in disconnecting and reconnecting it. Do be sure that the batteries are disconnected when you do this, to avoid setting nuisance fault codes in the airbag controller.

Your instrument cluster software is up to date (version xx21), and the software version in the other controllers is not material to the problem you have at the moment.

The instrument cluster is an integral part of the anti-theft system of the car (the immobilizer), and to the best of my knowledge, it is essential that a new instrument cluster be reprogrammed by a VW dealer using a VW scan tool that his hooked up to the VW corporate intranet. All of the keys for the vehicle need to be present when this is done so that they can be re-authorized. I don't believe it is possible to replace an instrument cluster without going through this VW corporate reprogramming process, because the need for this is an integral part of the design of the anti-theft system (it prevents people from stealing cars by just swapping out instrument clusters). That VW dealer reprogramming process is pretty straightforward, it is an identical process for all VWs, nothing that is unique to a Phaeton. Any VW dealer who would feel comfortable replacing an instrument cluster on a Golf or Jetta could carry out the same process on a Phaeton.

Hope these thoughts help... hopefully others will chime in with their thoughts.

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

Here are the correct links to those threads you were unable to open. I have updated the code in the original thread, so that they now work. Sorry for the issue.

Odometer rolled back!
Steering Wheel Heat Troubleshooting - (software coding and version issues)
Navigation System inaccurate gets lost - does not show correct vehicle position

If you care to update your forum profile (see Michael's remarks above) then here is the link to some useful comment on the subject: Please Read - Regarding your Forum Profile

Chris


----------



## Krell845 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you both for your input and for making the archive files available. I will try Michael's suggestion of disconnecting the batteries and turning the ignition key. I assume that is a reboot to the system. On Michael's suggestion, I have read Self Study Program 272 and Convenience and Safety Electronic System Overview. It was very informative and I will continue down the avenue of bus communication. On Chris's suggestion, I updated my forum profile. 

Again, thank you both for moderating a great forum. It has been invaluable to me on diagnosing problems. Hopefully, some other members will chime in with problems related to the J285. 

John


----------



## Hunchie (Apr 19, 2020)

John

Did you ever get this issue resolved?


----------

